# Anybody know anything



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

about the VA mini meet, I can't find anything on it?


----------



## CJW (Nov 14, 2011)

yeah having the same problem, I scoured the board and couldn't find a thing. Someone should make a thread about it

(not trying to be a dick to erik, this thread just made me chuckle)


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I always like to keep my hobby fun


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I am at JMU and coulnt to make it to Erik's, but hope to see everyone for a good time in the summer for sure. Maybe me or Scotty in Richmond will throw something down for everyone to make it more "central"...


----------

